
New Authentication Scheme Combats Keyloggers, Shoulder-Hacking - jmorin007
http://www.darkreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=145104&print=true
======
dfranke
This seems overcomplicated. Here's a simpler interface: all the numbers in
your PIN are between 1 and 8. You view the screen by looking into a binocular
scope. On each side of scope is a row of four buttons where you can place your
fingers. The screen displays random permutations of the numbers 1-8, and you
select one digit of your PIN from each permutation.

------
kajecounterhack
You know what we need? Ubuntu live CD, a solid 10 character password with
numbers and upper/lowercase, and fast typing.

The first eliminates the threat of keyloggers. The second prevents shoulder
hacking.

Don't need to be a rocket scientist.

~~~
inklesspen
Does it now?

<http://www.keyghost.com/>

